# Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?



## R4ZORBACK (26. Dezember 2013)

*Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

Hallo Leute,
Habe vor kurzem darüber nachgedacht meinen i5 4670K (Mainboard ASRock H87 Performance) zu übertakten jedoch ist das warscheinlich mit dem Standardlüfter nicht möglich, oder???
Stellt sich also die Frage ob ich mir einen starken Luftkühler oder eine Einsteigerwasserkühlung kaufen soll?
Ich würde jedoch eher zur WaKü tendieren da ich einfach schon immer eine wollte.
Also könntet ihr mir eine Preiswerte Einsteigerwasserkühlung empfehlen?
Beim Preis hätte ich so an unter 100€ gedacht

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

Bei deinem Budget ist ein Potenter Luftkühler die bessere Wahl. Von Einsteigersets bei den WaKü ist abzuraten.


----------



## panzer000 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

also so 300 € musste schon rechnen 
welche lüftergrößen haben dain case stellt dir was zusammen


----------



## Stueppi (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

Du kannst mit einem H87 Chipsatz kein OC betreiben, du brauchst ein Z87 Chipsatz.


----------



## MrWoogey (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Du kannst mit einem H87 Chipsatz kein OC betreiben, du brauchst ein Z87 Chipsatz.



Laberrababer ... schreib kein schmarn


----------



## R4ZORBACK (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

@Stueppi: Doch es wurden UEFI Updates herausgebracht, die für Mainboards mit H87 und Q87 Chipsätzen das Übertakten ermöglichen.

@panzer000: Hätte an der Decke meines Gehäuses Platz für einen Doppel 120mm Radiator. Jedoch wäre 200€ das absolute Maximum.


----------



## panzer000 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

ich schau mal

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 26.12.2013 um 20:31 ----------

Hier wäre pUmpe mit passender AGP die an die pumpe passt
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/db56829d56386c99f6c60c43ae2f0bb7

oder AGP freiplatzierpar im gehäuse 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ed0158e930932b34543c563560cfb853


----------



## R4ZORBACK (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

Danke schön!!! Hast dir ja ganz schön Arbeit gemacht !
Wo müsste man die Pumpe dann platzieren?
Gibts diese Kühlflüssigkeit auch in blau?


----------



## panzer000 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

also wenn du den letzten link meinst 
die pumpe kannste da hinstellen wo di platz hast muss nicht viel sein das der AGP nicht dran hast. Ich zum beispiel hab die pumpe im underen Laufwerk schacht stehen und hab den stück laufwerkschacht weggelassen.
Und den AGP kannste dan irgendwo befestigen wo der platz es her lässt und die dann mit schlau verbinden

ja gibrtsi n blau

hier der einkaufwagen mit blau 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e7d13ef6b10d2051d4388bd3f37d23a1


----------



## R4ZORBACK (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

Ok. Werd mal schauen ob ixh mir das kaufe. 
Danke schön!


----------



## panzer000 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für i5 4670K benötigt?*

bitte


----------

